# kleines php & apache mod rewrite problem



## Pho3nix (18. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich versuche gerade zwei Variablen per Mod Rewrite zu übergeben.
Ich will aus der Addresse 127.0.0.1/index.php?id=news&id2=2
127.0.0.1/news/2/ machen

in meiner .htaccess steht momentan:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([A-Za-z0-9_]+)/ index.php?id=$1
RewriteRule ^([A-Za-z0-9_]+)/^([A-Za-z0-9_]+)/ /index.php?id=$1&id2=$2
```

wenn ich jetz 127.0.0.1/news/ öffne wird auch 127.0.0.1/index.php?id=news geöffnet.
wenn ich aber jetz 127.0.0.1/news/2/ öffne wird aber als id news und als id2 = NULL übertragen.

Jetz meine Frage an euch, wieso wird kein Wert bei id2 übergeben?

mfg


----------



## guenter024 (19. November 2010)

auf die Schnelle fällt mir ein:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([A-Za-z0-9_]+)/$  index.php?id=$1
RewriteRule ^([A-Za-z0-9_]+)/^([A-Za-z0-9_]+)/$  index.php?id=$1&id2=$2
```

(nicht getestet)!!


----------



## Pho3nix (19. November 2010)

naja deine Lösung funktioniert leider auch nicht. 
Deswegen hab ich mal probier anstatt mit / , mit - zu trennen und siehe da? ES FUNKTIONIERT 
code sieht so aus für die, die das gleich Problem haben :

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([^-]*)\.html$ index.php?id=$1
RewriteRule ^([^-]*)-([^-]*)\.html$ /ts_webseite/index.php?id=$1&id2=$2 [L]
```


----------

